# Why is he silent when out of his cage?



## Screech (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok, well, Screech loves to whistle, sing, and talk while he's in his cage. If we leave, he freaks and starts making fire alarm noises. Sometimes if we get too close to his cage he'll do the fire alarm at such a level we all get migraines.

Well, whenever I take him out of his cage, he's completely silent. He won't whistle, screech, talk, or anything. Why?

It makes teaching him Saria's Song (The Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina of Time) much more difficult because he's not often in my room. (He is managing, though, he just needs to perfect it. He can sing the first bit.)


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

Whilst your tiel is out of his cage he isnt whistling/screeching for your attention, so is silent. Screeching is only usually done if hes trying to get your attention/calling to you.


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mine does exactly what he wants to do.
He is most vocal-singing & whistling, when on my shoulder---& I am on the phine

Ha,Ha,ha!
Jerry


----------



## eXc (Sep 4, 2009)

Screech said:


> It makes teaching him Saria's Song (The Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina of Time)


Ha ha. I plan on teaching mine the lost woods  haha Go Zelda


----------



## Screech (Sep 29, 2009)

The Lost Woods is Saria's Song, actually xP I love it. He's getting better at it now.


----------

